# building sysutils/polkit fails



## hansaplast (May 31, 2010)

Hi,

Building sysutils/polkit fails

```
# make
...
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
gmake[3]: *** [polkit-built-sources.stamp] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/src/polkit'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/polkit.
```

Reinstalled glib20 (glib-2.24.1). Didn't help.
Can't figure out whats wrong and how to proceed..

tnx.


----------



## zeiz (May 31, 2010)

What was above "*...*" ?
Could be config problem. Are you building polkit only or gnome2?
You may want to install polkit as a package (currently same version) and check if you can continue your task.


----------



## hansaplast (May 31, 2010)

Sorry.. Indeed not mutch information. 
	
	



```
===>  Building for polkit-0.96_2
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96'
Making all in actions
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/actions'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/actions'
Making all in data
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/data'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/data'
Making all in src
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/src'
Making all in polkit
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/src/polkit'
eggdbus-binding-tool                                                           \
                --namespace "_Polkit"                                          \
                --dbus-namespace "org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1"                  \
                --introspection-xml ../../data/org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority.xml                 \
                --introspection-xml ../../data/org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.AuthenticationAgent.xml       \
                --stamp-file polkit-built-sources.stamp                        \

/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0: Undefined symbol "pthread_getschedparam"
gmake[3]: *** [polkit-built-sources.stamp] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/src/polkit'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/polkit/work/polkit-0.96'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/polkit.
```

I'm only building polkit. 
As for the polkit package. There is non for FreeBSD 6.2 release. 
I know.. I know.. it's an ancient distro :OO


----------



## zeiz (May 31, 2010)

I was in love with 6.3... now I'm with 9-current  
Anyway your are building the latest polkit version...who knows maybe some incompatibilities since 6.2 and eggdbus should be also rebuilt or even all of them:

```
$ cd /usr/ports/sysutils/polkit ; make build-depends-list
/usr/ports/devel/eggdbus
/usr/ports/devel/gettext
/usr/ports/devel/glib20
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection
/usr/ports/devel/pkg-config
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-410
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-xsl
/usr/ports/textproc/expat2
/usr/ports/textproc/intltool
/usr/ports/textproc/libxslt
$
```


----------



## Reaperz (Jun 1, 2010)

I had same error message when I tried to portupgrade polkit on FreeBSD 6.4. Reinstalling glib20 did not help, but recompiling eggdbus was what I needed to get it working. Thanks!


----------



## hansaplast (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks.. That did the trick.

I reinstalled all dependencies
	
	



```
# portmaster devel/eggdbus devel/gettext devel/glib20 \
devel/gmake devel/gobject-introspection devel/pkg-config textproc/docbook-410 \
textproc/docbook-xsl textproc/expat2 textproc/intltool textproc/libxslt
```
and then upgraded the polkit port
	
	



```
# portupgrade sysutils/polkit
```
Et voila, it works. 
Reinstalling devel/eggdbus should probably have been enough but I got Reaperz message to late. Nevertheless it works.

Cheers 2 you all :beergrin


----------

